# Il regarda en direction d'où ces mots avaient surgi



## hamlet

Bonjour,

Je trouve cette phrase un peu laborieuse mais n'arrive cependant pas à trouver d'alternative satisfaisante. Quelle est la façon usuelle de décrire cette situation? Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui m'a échappé.


----------



## tilt

Pourquoi pas _Il regarda d'où ces mots avaient surgi_ ?
La phrase décrit une intention un peu différente, mais une action identique, finalement.

Sinon, je pense à quelque chose comme _Il regarda en direction de la voix qui avait parlé._


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Pourquoi pas _Il regarda d'où ces mots avaient surgi_ ?


À noter que ce serait ambigu car cela pourrait également signifier _Il regarda *depuis l'endroit* où ces mots avaient surgi_…

On pourrait éventuellement dire : _Il regarda dans la direction de l'origine de ces mots._
Ou plus simplement : _Il regarda dans la direction de ces mots._
Mais je préfère encore : _Il chercha (du regard) l'origine de ces mots_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

En langue orale, on pourrait entendre : _il regarda là d'où avaient surgi ces mots._
Autre proposition:_ il chercha du regard la bouche d'où ces mots avaient surgi._


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> À noter que ce serait ambigu car cela pourrait également signifier _Il regarda *depuis l'endroit* où ces mots avaient surgi_…


Certes. Mais j'imagine mal un texte où le contexte ne permettrait pas de lever cette ambiguïté.


----------



## SergueiL

Il dirigea son regard vers l'endroit (le lieu) d'où ces mots avaient surgi.
Si le contexte le permet, j'utiliserais "paroles" plutôt que "mots".


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Certes. Mais j'imagine mal un texte où le contexte ne permettrait pas de lever cette ambiguïté.


En effet. 



SergueiL said:


> Si le contexte le permet, j'utiliserais "paroles" plutôt que "mots".


Oui, je m'étais fait la même réflexion.


----------



## Roméo31

_Il regarda en direction d'où venaient ces mots._


----------



## hamlet

Merci pour vos suggestions. Puis-je en conclure que l'original n'était pas si mauvais?


----------



## Roméo31

"pas si mauvais", en effet...


----------



## JClaudeK

Roméo31 said:


> Il regarda en direction d'où venaient ces mots.


"d'où venaient ces mots" :  simple et clair

Mais je préfèrerais_:

Il regarda *dans la* direction d'où venaient ces mots. _(plutôt que "en direction")

Edit
cf. #3 où on trouve, je viens de le constater,  la même "collocation" ('_dans la direction_').


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai hésité entre _Il regarda *dans la* direction d'où venaient ces mots et Il regarda *en direction* d'où venaient ces mots. _J'ai choisi la seconde rédaction uniquement parce qu'elle est plus courte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ne vous en déplaise, je trouve quant à moi un peu lourdes, et pour tout dire un peu maladroites, toutes ces formulations employant _en/dans la direction d'où_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je ne partage pas cet avis, désolé.
Même sans avoir le contexte, j'ai l'impression que "direction" est le mot clé dans cette phrase.
(qn. cherche la provenance d'une voix, il braque donc son regard _dans la   direction_ d'où elle vient, faute d'indices plus précis).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas dit que _direction_ était inapproprié. Je dis seulement que je n'aime pas _*dans* la direction *d'où*_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour ma part, je ne peux que répéter
_.... direction d'où venaient ces mots. _simple et clair.
Ne vous en déplaise, Maître.


----------



## Roméo31

Merci JClaudeK !


----------



## nicduf

J'aime bien la proposition de Tilt "Il regarda d'où ces mots avaient surgi" ou de Sergueil (en gardant "regarda")"Il regarda vers l'endroit d'où ces mots avaient surgi"
Il me semble intéressant de garder "surgi" qui ajoute une idée de soudaineté,d' inattendu  qu'on ne trouve pas dans le verbe "venir".


----------



## Nicomon

Si je devais choisir, j'opterais pour « _dans la direction _» plutôt que « _en direction », _mais moi non plus je n'aime pas tellement le son de _« direction *d'où* ». _
Je préfère la proposition de Sergueil (post 6), ou la variante de nicduf (en conservant « _regarda _»).  J'aime aussi les suggestions de MC (post 3), mais il me semble que  le sens de « _Il chercha (du regard) l'origine de ces mots » _est légèrement différent.

D'accord avec nicduf.  À mon avis _d'où venaient ces mots _et _d'où ces mots avaient surgi_ ne sont pas équivalents. 
Dans le premier cas, on pourrait penser qu'on entend encore quelqu'un parler.


----------

